# Tall orchid pots



## abax (Apr 28, 2020)

Would somebody please tell me how you keep tall, multi-growth
Phrags. upright on the bench. Every time I've tried plastic pots
for my large plants the whole shebang ends up falling over.


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 28, 2020)

You can put something heavy (like rocks) in the bottom of the pot. I have also seen people set the unstable plant pot into a larger, more stable empty pot.



Susan


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you Susan. I've tried both and neither of
them worked on my largest Phrags. I finally 
decided to stick with clay pots. Might not be
the best alternative, but it beats cleaning the
orchid mess off the floor.


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2020)

I have done a couple of “platform” things involving a board on the bottom to make a larger base, with the pot either attached to the board with wire hooks that went over the lip, or with three vertical boards that supported the pot on the sides.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2020)

Here's how they keep those tall Cymbidium pots from falling over in Japan. These wire racks are also used to safely house Neofinetia in cramped conditions safely, giving them just enough room to grow well and preventing them from being blown over by wind or being knocked. Leave it to this culture to come up with an elegant solution.
https://blog.goo.ne.jp/mittanno/m/201903/1


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you for the advice. I shall try to make
a rack of sorts in the shop. I
prefer being outside this time of year and my
little construction projects are on hold in favor
of gardening


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 30, 2020)

Trays? There are usually trays available to fit any size pot, just pick something with fairly deep pockets. I've also used the plastic 'cases' for 2L soda bottles, they hold eight.


----------



## spujr (Apr 30, 2020)

Pot in a pot? I did this with a catelya and now its starting to take this over.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2020)

I've done the pot in pot in the past and it does work
for awhile and I stopped for the reason you mentioned.


----------



## KateL (May 13, 2020)

Angela,
Trays are probably a decent quick fix - until you get back in the shop. 
I have that problem in spades when the winds start to blow here, so most of my orchids, bigger phrags included, are hanging. I recognize that doesn’t work for everyone. Also, I don’t re-pot into plastic pots, but that’s another story . . . Best, Kate


----------

